# Martial Arts around paphos



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, I've recently moved to Chloraka and I would like to find some martial arts to train (the closer the better), where would be the best place to find stuff like this out? Cyprus doesn't seem to be very heavy on internet sites.

I wish there was a easy way to find the closest since I don't want to run/bicycle 8km a day for months just to find out later there's a closer one some place else.
I'm quite flexible on which martial art, tho I think I prefer kickboxing (or similar).

The only information on the subject I've found on this forum is:
"Hi
My son box's here, El champions in Paphos town by Pappantonioes supermarket he is also English (Sorry about the spelling of the supermarket)
Cherie" 
Does anyone know where I can find that supermarket?

That same thread had another place for Muah Thai boxing but it turned out to be in Polis which is too far for me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> Hi, I've recently moved to Chloraka and I would like to find some martial arts to train (the closer the better), where would be the best place to find stuff like this out? Cyprus doesn't seem to be very heavy on internet sites.
> 
> I wish there was a easy way to find the closest since I don't want to run/bicycle 8km a day for months just to find out later there's a closer one some place else.
> I'm quite flexible on which martial art, tho I think I prefer kickboxing (or similar).
> ...


hi Niklas,
That supermarket is quite a distance from where you are staying but you could get a bus to the market and it would be in reasonable walking distance from there.
I am sure though that there are some martial arts schools closer to you. I will try to find out for you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This is the only martial arts centre I can find at the moment

67 Alexandrou Papagou 
GEORGHIOU COURT
8027 Pafos 
Tel: 26946622 

Its a Karate centre.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, I called them and they gave me these details (in case anyone else is searching for this thread later):
*Directions: From debenhamn roundabout go towards limmasol and turn left just before the Esso petrol station, then turn left after traffic light (or something like that).
*for adults it's 7-9 every day and costs 60 euro per month.

Only problem is that's a bit further than I was hoping for, it's 5km from my place birdway (googles measure distance tool) but the road goes right through the citycenter so it's a little bit too far and the path is out of the question for bicycle and not very comfortable to walk/run. (I could get a moped but even then it's a dangerous trafficed road to drive).

I'm really hoping to find something closer to that (like central pafos, I'm not expecting there to be anything in chloraka) but if nothing exist I might be forced to take the buss (tho a long busride back and forth for everyday training is something I've done before and it really eats up alot of your time in the long run so I would like to avoid it)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

NiklasB said:


> Thanks, I called them and they gave me these details (in case anyone else is searching for this thread later):
> *Directions: From debenhamn roundabout go towards limmasol and turn left just before the Esso petrol station, then turn left after traffic light (or something like that).
> *for adults it's 7-9 every day and costs 60 euro per month.
> 
> ...


The one near Papantonios would be closer then but I cant find any contact details for that


----------

